# Big Show, Big Nerves



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Advice...... BREATHE. If you tense up, so will your horse, and then it will all go downhill. When you're looking at your patterns, memorizing them, add in places where you will breathe. I mean literally, you go as you're learning the pattern like this -- "Okay, this is jump one, this is jump two, go left. Breathe. Here's jump three, go right. breathe."

That way, if you forget to breathe and relax, you will have those marked intervals where you remember that. 

Also... Don't think of it as a huge show. Just think of it as just another local horse show, it's all about having fun. The more relaxed you are, the less mistakes you'll make. Sounds like you have the potential and ability to do this! If you made it this far, don't freak about it. 

Relax. Breathe.

Good luck! Tell me how it ends up!


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

if you have an ipod listen to it on the way to the show, then remember one song you really like and just sing it in your head all day


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes. I agree listen to your Ipod. Make sure your have your favourite songs that inspire you. I also have a special song which I hum while I'm riding. It helps calm me down. And I'm pretty sure my horse knows the tune too. I think he knows that when I'm humming I wanna be in the zone and perfect.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

The way that I cope with nerves is that I just do the whole 'deep breaths' thing and get myself into a relaxed state. From there, I just focus on myself, or in this case, yourself and the horse.

The best way for me to feel confident is to believe that everyone observing what I'm doing is lucky to be there. Remember that when it's your time to shine, it's all you and the horse, baby!

Of course, I have no experience in this area.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Something I do to keep myself calm is treat any and all shows as if it something small. Like a schooling show or pretened you are at home schooling with your barn buddies or trainer in your show outfit to get an idea of how it fits before your 'real' show. This helps me a lot to think about it as schooling for something else. I've found I am A LOT more relaxed when I'm in that state of mind appose to "OMg! this is the final show! I can't mess up! we're ahead but what if I drop a rail? I would look so stupid" etc. etc. Hope we all helped you out! and have fun while you are winning Champion!*


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> *Something I do to keep myself calm is treat any and all shows as if it something small. Like a schooling show or pretened you are at home schooling with your barn buddies or trainer in your show outfit to get an idea of how it fits before your 'real' show. This helps me a lot to think about it as schooling for something else. I've found I am A LOT more relaxed when I'm in that state of mind appose to "OMg! this is the final show! I can't mess up! we're ahead but what if I drop a rail? I would look so stupid" etc. etc. Hope we all helped you out! and have fun while you are winning Champion!*


Self presuasion is the way to go. Persuade yourself into believing that what you're about to do is run of the mill.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful advice everyone!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats on your success so far and best of luck to you at the show. Here are two different ways I approach things, see if you think either one would work for you.

The first would be to approach it like you would any other show. Get into your routine and stay in it - both you and your horse will benefit from it. memorize and walk your courses the same way you normally would, and warm-up and show the same way you normally would. You have made it this far, so you know your stuff. Just use it. (my routine - get to the barn and go work my horse, then bathe. Put him in the stall and feed him, get myself cleaned up then him. Go and memorize my patterns, warm-up, and show. My horse is so used to it he won't even look for food until after his bath  )

The other one is my own little way that works for me, but hey, I'm weird. I go to a couple of shows a year where there are 50 + horses in each of my classes, and multiple world and Congress champions in each class. I go in working my rear end off to do the best I can, but hey, I'm showing on a horse that cost me $1200 to buy vs $120,000 for some of the others. I'm not supossed to win. I'm just going to ride. This attitude for some reason works for me, and I put in my best rides of the year at these shows, and have won the circuit championships at these shows. (and then blown it the next weekend at a show I'm supossed to win at).

You will eventually figure out what works best for you, and just remember there is always next year. Let us know how the show goes for you.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

hi I am on the same boat I have a big show coming to. what I do to contain my nerves is I picture myself in a bubble no one can see me in it I fix my mistakes but only very suttle. This has helped me alot=)


----------

